# suche rahmenbauer oder werkstatt, um schaltauge zu richten



## dubbel (19. April 2006)

ich suche einen rahmenbauer oder eine kompetente werkstatt, um ein verbogenes schaltauge zu richten.
normalerweise würde ich es ja selbst machen, aber das rad ist ein nicht mehr ganz neues principia (also eher schwierig, was garantie angeht) und quasi unersetzbar (650 CRI, d.h. 26" mit klassischer geometrie - wird gar nicht mehr gebaut).

wenn ich das ding also himmele, gibts tote.    

wer weiss was in der Umgebung N - ER?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (19. April 2006)

biste hingefallen und hast weh gemacht ?? geh lieber wieder mal mit bier trinken,  das ist wesentlich besser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (19. April 2006)

keine ahnung, wieso das ding verbogen is... 

hab nen kasten mitgebracht.


----------



## lowfat (19. April 2006)

Wenn es nicht allzusehr verbogen ist, kann das jeder Laden mit einem Richtwerkzeug wieder geradebiegen. Hinterrad drinlassen. Die Lehren brauchen das HR als Bezugspunkt. Einmal kann man ein Alu-Schaltauge mindestens ohne Brechen richten. Frag doch mal den Rex bei Freilauf in ER.

Wenn das Auge doch abbricht, kann man es wieder schweissen, anschliessend den Rahmen Warmauslagern, neu lackieren und wieder richten. Nicht ganz billig, aber angesichts des ideellen Wertes vielleicht eine Option. Aber wollen wir den Teufel nicht an die Wand malen


----------



## wotan_S_rache (20. April 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> keine ahnung, wieso das ding verbogen is...
> 
> hab nen kasten mitgebracht.



Karlsberg???


----------



## dubbel (20. April 2006)

freilauf in ER kenn ich, 
aber wer is rex?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (20. April 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> freilauf in ER kenn ich,
> aber wer is rex?




Karlsberg????

der rex ist auch bei uns gemeldet und ein kumpel vom shaun. ist dort in der werkstatt zugange und bastelt dir das ding bestimmt wieder gut hin..

oder schweisst danach... das ist aber lowfat style


----------



## lowfat (20. April 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> freilauf in ER kenn ich,
> aber wer is rex?



rex = chris = Mr. Freilauf Werkstatt Oberguru


----------



## wotan_S_rache (20. April 2006)

karlsberg ??????


----------



## oBATMANo (20. April 2006)

Tannenzäpfle oder nen Zwickl wohl eher


----------



## dubbel (20. April 2006)

zäpfle.

(karlsberg aus der flasche ist nicht ganz so lecker.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (20. April 2006)

Wollte Dir letztens schon in der Metro nen 5 ltr. Faß Zwickl kaufen 
Sobalds ein bissl wärmer wird und das erste Feuer brennt, steht das Faß bereit


----------



## wotan_S_rache (20. April 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> zäpfle.
> 
> (karlsberg aus der flasche ist nicht ganz so lecker.)


karlsberg ist plürre!


----------



## dubbel (20. April 2006)

na, na!


----------



## dubbel (26. April 2006)

so. 
is wieder heile! 

rex hats problemlos gerichtet


----------



## wotan_S_rache (27. April 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> so.
> is wieder heile!
> 
> rex hats problemlos gerichtet


so bin auch wieder da, zumindest fast (Paris mit 14h verspaetung!)..
aber zum eigentlich grund: DU !!! verkauftst irgendwelche addias sachen??

ich bin verwirrt.


----------



## dubbel (27. April 2006)

eben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

